# <<<FRIDAY PIXX>>>



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to share this letter my son wrote. 

The other day he smarted off to his friend's grandmother who told him to stop running where it was too wet to run. His mother and I told him to go write up a list of what he should be grounded from. This is what he came back with.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A trip to the science museum.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Before and after

Raft of Redheads, South Bay Port Aransas

The old plantation up the creek in Sargent...these pics are almost 10 years old...almost everything is caved in now!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Came across this oldie....from one of the fundraisers at the VFW by Carls on 290! 

Mansfield some years back

Kris working on our twins bunk beds :smile:

Duxs' ribeyes potatos and corn at the creek a couple weeks ago

Old faithful...while everybody else is scrambling for batteries and lights that work.....

Bait chunkers dream...Anchorboy with a castnet 

Various stuff the kids caught off the dock one night 

Whooped :smile:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> I had to share this letter my son wrote.
> 
> The other day he smarted off to his friend's grandmother who told him to stop running where it was too wet to run. His mother and I told him to go write up a list of what he should be grounded from. This is what he came back with.


Lol that's funny!!

-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is a small piece of Black Walnut. The owner had made a lot of knife scales from it and now it was just too small to be any more use. It was about to be tossed in the fire and he asked if I was interested. I said sure let me see what I can do. The piece was small and odd shaped. I had to get the measurements right or there was not going to be a solid piece to work with, it also had some voids that were going to need to be filled if I didn't get one good piece. I told my friend that there just was not much to work with and he said "toss it" like he had planned to do (well not those exact words) LOL That was one thing about my Friend, he usually went straight to the point. Next thing I know my Friend was gone. This little piece of wood took on a different feeling to me. It sat in a box from that day. I would look at it from time to time and it always reminded me of my Friend. I finally got it out and cut it. This is the results.

My Friend

RIP snagged


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tour de Pink is this weekend*

Got my hair Dyed for Tour de Pink this weekend.

Accepting donations.
http://www.tourdepink.org/site/TR/Events/General?px=1036381&pg=personal&fr_id=1100


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My kiddos









This guy flies around town to run his usual errands and go out to eat. This was the parking lot next to a seafood restaurant at lunch. R22









Tssssss......you forgot to say please!









-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

very nice work and something to keep


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

9/11 and every other day at my house!!!!


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

My guard dogs hard at work.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Blue Indigo.
Coolin off in a tank.
Sun rise and sun sets in south Texas.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics, Guys!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Every year, my family (three generations - 16 people in total) go on a vacation together. This year we went to Turks & Caicos .
The first pic is the entire crew.
The second is my family.
The third is my wife getting tired of getting her picture taken.
The fourth is my wife by the fountain by the pool.
The last one is the eight grandkids having fun with the house robes.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Spent 3 days above 8,000 in Almont, Colorado and the surrounding area

Spotted this while we were still in Texas. There, I fixed it!!










This bear tried to cross the road in front of us right before we entered Colorado. Stopped to take his pic and he boogied back into the woods










Divide with my brother. He rode his Harley up from Colorado Springs










Yes, that's snow at the top. Temp over the pass was 48* at 1000










Drunken fishing guide arm wrestling match at the Almont resort Bar (Bar 47). That was a good time!!










I love my camera.










Sow rainbow. Ate a Prince Nymph size 16










Brown










Bowed up










Big ugly hook jawed ****** off Brownie


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Tyler's firsts: First fish on a fly rod. First time night fishing. First time using a fly rod










And another. There were a couple guys working in with us in the hole, and we had a blast with them. We helped each other with alot of net work










One of the other guys with a big brownie


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Beauty and the Beast at Nifty Fifties last Saturday...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> I had to share this letter my son wrote.
> 
> The other day he smarted off to his friend's grandmother who told him to stop running where it was too wet to run. His mother and I told him to go write up a list of what he should be grounded from. This is what he came back with.


Seems like a reasonable request given the circumstances. You can't blame him for asking.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

All I got today. View out the back door at work. Looks like fall.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

1)West Texas dust devil
2) wonder why they call this "Salt Creek"?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a fine automobile. Nothing a little duct tape won't fix.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Here is a fine automobile. Nothing a little duct tape won't fix.


He's smart parking at the back of the lot. Keeps you from getting door dings.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are a few poor quality photos from Cloudcroft New Mexico last week. Went scouting for a few elk and deer. The photos from the golf course show 2 flags in each green. Its a 9 hole course and when you play the the second nine you can play a different pin. A sign on the course claims the it's the highest altitude public course in America. Temps were in the low 40's each morning and about 65 each afternoon. My wife and I had a good time but man it was tough to come home. Later Baker


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> Here are a few poor quality photos from Cloudcroft New Mexico last week. Went scouting for a few elk and deer. The photos from the golf course show 2 flags in each green. Its a 9 hole course and when you play the the second nine you can play a different pin. A sign on the course claims the it's the highest altitude public course in America. Temps were in the low 40's each morning and about 65 each afternoon. My wife and I had a good time but man it was tough to come home. Later Baker


What's all the green stuff on the ground there???
LOL

All the grounds around Texas are either brown or in some cases black now...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time*

Close enough to lunch time...

Endless Ceviche

Heavenly Macks

Moroccan Braised Chicken

Prime Rib, Horseradish / Garlic with a A Horseradish Sauce and Yorkshire Pudding..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Captain Dave that Prime Rib looks freaking awesome. Now I am salivating.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

my boys 1st trip to the ranch,
my boy and our lab molly


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I havent posted any pics in a while, so here are a few from the summer... and what a crazy summer it has been...

My girls in Florida
Me and my mom at the beach 
Parked at the motorcycle stop after the twisted sisters ride outside Leakey
Megan on the high dive at Cecil's Backyard


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bought a vintage 1968 model C 10 Avion truck camper. Believe it or not there are alot of people looking for these. Lot's of work to do. The small amount of wood that's in this camper is rotten 
I have too many projects. :work:


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Heading home one day on 59... (I would probably get a ticket)
Going to work one week later on 59... (I would have some explaining to do)


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Captain Dave that Prime Rib looks freaking awesome. Now I am salivating.


Thanks Mon!! HEB n Kroger can keep having their Meat wars..

for $ 3.99 # / Steak it sure beats a burger jt..


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I was one of the fortunate that got to evacuate for the train derailent in Hitchcock this week. I took the picture from my deck Wednesday morning. You can see huh-o scrapes on the side of the cars. The Galveston Daily News took the video from my front yard. This is the second derailment in front of my house in the past six months . . . wg

http://galvestondailynews.com/blog/6706


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> He's smart parking at the back of the lot. Keeps you from getting door dings.


Actually it's not the back of the lot! It's right out front on a very busy street. This car is owned by someone that works at this Credit Union. I would think they could apply for an auto loan and replace that car!

There was a ton of duct tape on that front end. I didn't get close enough to really determine what the tape was holding on. Bumper? Grill? Entire front end? Probably could've gotten it fixed for the price they spent on duct tape.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Bandon


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tape Uses*

Here are more tape uses in the automovile industry. Also an alternative anesthesia used by destist across the border. 


Teamgafftop2 said:


> Here is a fine automobile. Nothing a little duct tape won't fix.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice pen Bill!
I sure do miss Snagged and his emails. He was the one that got me into tuna fishing



bill said:


> This is a small piece of Black Walnut. The owner had made a lot of knife scales from it and now it was just too small to be any more use. It was about to be tossed in the fire and he asked if I was interested. I said sure let me see what I can do. The piece was small and odd shaped. I had to get the measurements right or there was not going to be a solid piece to work with, it also had some voids that were going to need to be filled if I didn't get one good piece. I told my friend that there just was not much to work with and he said "toss it" like he had planned to do (well not those exact words) LOL That was one thing about my Friend, he usually went straight to the point. Next thing I know my Friend was gone. This little piece of wood took on a different feeling to me. It sat in a box from that day. I would look at it from time to time and it always reminded me of my Friend. I finally got it out and cut it. This is the results.
> 
> My Friend
> 
> RIP snagged


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Just got my mount back from David Majors!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Pffffttttt. Tape is for *******. Real men use plexiglass, foam insulation and sheet metal screws:


I have officially seen it ALL!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I have officially seen it ALL!


You every seen jamis in banned camp?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Storm coming into POC this morning that helped me decide it was time to go in.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

our big dog doing his vampire bat impression.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My newest RC plane engine that showed up yesterday. Specs are .91 cubic inch, 15cc, about 1 1/2 horsepower and will burn methanol alcohol, caster oil and 15% nitro methane. Itll swing a 14" prop and take a 10 lb. plane straight up.

Oh, and it doesn't go ring ding. Its a 4 stroke.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> You every seen jamis in banned camp?


Whoops! Wasn't paying attention to the language....where's the embarrassed smiley?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

:redface::redface::redface::redface::redface: Here you go, I keep a few in stock! They go good with these...:brew::cheers::brew::cheers::brew:

OK...I'll post a pic since this is a pic thread.

Winchester Model 1907 .351 Auto-loader made in 1909.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice rifle!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

essayons75 said:


> :redface::redface::redface::redface::redface: Here you go, I keep a few in stock! They go good with these...:brew::cheers::brew:
> 
> OK...I'll post a pic since this is a pic thread.
> 
> Winchester Model 1907 .351 Auto-loader made in 1909.


Yes...very cool rifle! Do you reload? :smile:

Check out post #36...

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=362418&page=2


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Very cool gun!!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

which river in CO? I'm stationed in colorado springs right now and go everyweekend to platte river. here i'll post some pics



jamisjockey said:


> Spent 3 days above 8,000 in Almont, Colorado and the surrounding area
> 
> Spotted this while we were still in Texas. There, I fixed it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sweet Winchester! I had one in .351 and one in .401. Bought them from a retired police officer who used them when he was on the force in the 50's and 60's. I let them get away from me so hold on to yours!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

some trout from colorado last weekend. browns,brook and rainbows


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

More of the same from my earlier post. You can see the second spout forming, wish I had a better camera with me and got a pic of them both together. Last pic is why I didnt want to leave, was a good start, just got cut short due to weather.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is a few from last week down at the lease, it wasnt without drama! lol

and then a few from tonights game at Palacios vs Halletsville
(mainly my daughter in the band!)


----------



## Levimac (Mar 23, 2011)

A weekend in matagorda


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Yes...very cool rifle! Do you reload?  :smile:
> 
> Check out post #36...
> 
> http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=362418&page=2


Cool link!

The Winchester 1907 .351 SL is classic in movies about "blood letters and bad men" movies in modern times.

I don't reload, but that brass goes for about 50 cents per round. I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

fishNwithfish said:


> which river in CO? I'm stationed in colorado springs right now and go everyweekend to platte river. here i'll post some pics


Mostly we fished the Taylor below the reservoir, but also fished the Gunnison and East river some.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

B_Bop77 said:


> My guard dogs hard at work.


My Dobey guards just the same as your two!hwell:


----------

